# Building Enclosed Patio



## alarroyo1968 (Feb 6, 2011)

I currently have an existing 10'X10 covered patio on a 20X30 patio.  I'm planning to extend the covered patio to the end of the chimney right before the window (desired measurement 20X25) and enclose that portion.  The remaining 5X20 I just plan to cover it.  Pictures attached.

I'm debating in which way to make it happen.

1.  I can tear down the existing covered patio and start from scratch. Probably the most expensive one. or;

2.  I can attach it to the existing patio and to the house.

How do I attach to the existing roof and the house which allows me to have an uniform slope.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a couple things to look at. It looks like you will have touble with height of the roof at the center window upstairs and it looks like your posts are sitting in saddles, they are set in concrete posts that go down below the frost leval. I would do up some drawings and take them to the local truss company for suggestions and yes rip it down and start over.


----------



## alarroyo1968 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeap.  That was my fear.  I think the slope on the existing patio is to steep.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 7, 2011)

If cost is not the issue, I would start over by removing just the roof section of your porch and leaving the posts and joists you have. You can just extend the new beam and posts over to where they need to go and install a roof section with a smaller pitch.
Or you can do something like this picture.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2011)

I wouldn't think you want to support this off the concrete that is there. where you plan to put posts you will want to cut out sq. about 18"x 18" dig down to solid dirt, at least 12" or below frost if you have any. 
Have you thought about including a deck for the bedroom upstairs, it looks like you have about a 6/12 pitch, you could probably go down to 3/12 as your not to worried about snow load. The truss people will help you with that.


----------



## alarroyo1968 (Feb 7, 2011)

The concrete already has a good footing.  It was poured with the intension of adding an enclosed patio.  No snow problems here.  I like the suggestion from Inspector D.  Just removing roof and fascia and attach the extension to it.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 7, 2011)

The only way I see to do it is to remove what you have now and make it into a shed style roof to run the full length.
A 4/12 is the bare min. you can run a shingled style roof. Any less and your going to have to go with a metal roof or it's going to leak and rot out a lot sooner.


----------



## alarroyo1968 (Feb 7, 2011)

That is correct.  Let me start drawing so I can submit to the HOA and get a permit as well.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 7, 2011)

A big problum your going to run into is if you build the wall so the bottom of it just sits on the slab,  water is going to get in under the wall. And there will have to be at least a 12" over hang on the roof if not there's going to be a lot of splash back when the rain runs off the roof.
Trying to just set the post on top of the slab instead cutting out holes and setting them in concrete is a sure way to get a lot of side sway.
Your really going to have to use 6 X 6's for that size roof. 4 X 4's will not allow you to cut into them to be able to set the rims into, no meat to attach the side sway bracing and through bolt in them. 4 X 4' also tend to curl up and twist when they dry out.


----------



## designer-fixit (Feb 7, 2011)

we just finished inclosing an outdoor patio,,,turned out great but was a tuff project....would love to see any pics that you have to post.


----------



## alarroyo1968 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in the planning process, gathering information and ideas.  Drawing the way I want it.  Look for a software to do it with so I can also draw how to attach it to the house and other stuff so when I submit the drawings for the HOA and for permit.


----------

